# Cheapish Scales



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have bought a set of these

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/361205224780?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Must say am impressed. The key pad is hidden, if you weigh your shot out you can actually watch the counter count up in 0.1 movements as opposed to most scales which jump


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Good provided they stay relatively waterproof David. I'm saving for the Lunars


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Good find. I might get a set for use when travelling. For home I'm loving the hario scales with built in timer


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Ordered a set to replace my old five quid scales which recently started turning off randomly. Actually I am pretty impressed with them having in mind all the espresso that's been poured on top of them over the last three years.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

The Brewistas are not the fastest at reacting... These might well be better minus the fancy features.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't know if they are better but at this price point they are cheaper for sure


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Rob666 said:


> The Brewistas are not the fastest at reacting... These might well be better minus the fancy features.


I find they're plenty fast


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@dfk41

When did you start weighing dose input, extraction output again?!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

DoubleShot said:


> @dfk41
> 
> When did you start weighing dose input, extraction output again?!


when i went back to a pump machine. If you do not weigh in/out, then you are totally guessing.....even I know that!


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

ive had a set of these for a while. Mine have taken a fair amount of abuse as well and are still going strong.


----------



## amalgam786 (Oct 27, 2014)

anyone found the brewista's battery life to be quite short?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Still on my original set and I forget to turn them off quite a lot


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

My brewista batteries are still going strong.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Mine also and I forget to turn them off.


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

I must of jinxed my scales, dropped last night and killed them.

RIP.


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

I've heard this about the brewistas from

more than one source, if they cop out mid travel it'll be because I forgot to turn them off - cos I keep doing it!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Pirate didn't have Brewistas I think?

My first set of batteries died during the week, pretty good going considering i always forget to turn them off and they're cheap batteries


----------



## pirate (Mar 22, 2015)

Yeah sorry I was referring to the 'cheapish scales' they'd done me well for 9 months tho so ordered up another set.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Why do people write 've instead of of?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Vieux Clou said:


> Why do people write 've instead of of?


You might be aware but basically it's a shortening of have so should have a slightly different use case. Can't see an example here to see if a specific point prompted the question?


----------

